# Paul Freres Watch



## Hugo Read (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello all,

I've got some watches from my Dad, including this Paul Freres "Vacuum Chronometer" fashion watch. It's very particular, but I really like it.

Any thoughts on what it is, when it was from, value (not that I'd sell it), etc?...

Thanks!

Hugo Read.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome Hugo, but you will need to use a photo hosting site like flickr to share pictures


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Hugo @Hugo ReadYour watch is actually a rather interesting item, even without pictures to back up your post. Although branded "Paul Freres", your watch may be a product of the Vacuum Chronometer Corporation, founded by Hans-Ulrich Klingenberg on 5 January 1966 in Biel,Bienne, Switzerland, subsequently trading as Century Time Gems Ltd. The firm is currently headquartered in Nidau, Switzerland, and the current head is Phillip W A Klingenberg.

Hans-Ulrich Klingenberg was aware that the atmosphere around us, with its moisture and impurities, impaired the precision of automatic chronometer watch movements. In order to overcome these problems, and also lessen the problem of temperature differences, Klingenberg devised and manufactured a watch case where an 80% vacuum could be achieved and maintained. In further perfection of this process, the company began to make these vacuum cases in boron carbide followed by sapphire (corundum). Klingenberg's vacuum chronometer watches were sold under several well-known trademarks.

With the advent of quartz watches, there was a drop in demand for vacuum automatic watches. However, because quartz movements are smaller than their automatic equivalents, Klingenberg was able to finally perfect his vacuum watch, using a monolithic diamond-facetted watch case in sapphire under another of his patents. Century Time Gems Ltd is a fully-fledged member of the Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry FH.

This brief summary is far from being a complete history of the vacuum watch and the Klingenberg concern. If you are interested in reading more then I would recommend the article, "The Vacuum Watch You May Never Have Heard Of", by Adrian Hailwood. The online address for this is: revolution.watch/the-vacuum-watch-you-may-never-have-heard-of/


----------



## Hugo Read (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello again,

Apologies for not understanding that I couldn't embed a photo of the watch.

Always "watching", many thanks for the info. I'll read up on the Vacuum Chronometer Corporation.

Here's a link to a photo which will hopefully work and give you more of a clue...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nZdxCAUky78Ym8zD9

Best,

Hugo.

I've just read the article and looking at the pictures of the vacuum chronometer in the article it's clear that mine is one of them. It has the same distinctive bezel clamps at 12 and 6 o'clock, which the article states as the key feature in recognising one.

So I'm guessing (I'm no expert) the watch is probably from the late 60s, before the rise of quartz watches in the early 70s.

Best,

Hugo.


----------



## Hugo Read (Feb 16, 2020)

I think I worked out how to insert an image link. The link from my Google Photos wasn't working before but I think I've worked it out. Sorry for being rubbish.

Anyway, here it is finally!...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Hugo Read (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi Lampoc,

was that a link? I think it's broken...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hugo Read said:


> Hi Lampoc,
> 
> was that a link? I think it's broken...


 No, I just posted up a pic of your watch so others could see it!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hugo Read said:


> I think I worked out how to insert an image link. The link from my Google Photos wasn't working before but I think I've worked it out. Sorry for being rubbish.
> 
> Anyway, here it is finally!...


 If you are using Google photos, when you sign out, the pictures can disappear until you sign back in again.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting the picture, dear @Lampoc.

Looking at your watch, Hugo, I would say that it dates to the late 1970s or just into the 1980s. I like the design and reckon this is a real "keeper" - well, it would be for me, that is.


----------

